# اريد دائرة ساعة رقمية



## اسلام هشام 2 (11 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة​*اريد دائرة ساعة رقمية قابلة لتعديل فى الوقت 
باستخدام السفن سيجما 
ارجو المساعدة و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 يوليو 2011)

اخى
هذه مجموعة من الدوائر ما تختاره منها يمكننا أن نساعدك إن أردت
http://www.google.com.eg/search?q=d...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## اسلام هشام 2 (12 يوليو 2011)

دا لينك به الدائرة فى ملف pdf
يوجد بة الدائرة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ch53h5kcj45uh25
الاسئلة التى اريد الاستفهام عنها 
1- هل الايسهات تباع فى القاهرة 
2-هل الترانزستور تباع فى القاهرة
3- ما عدد شاشات السفن سيجما فى الدائرة لانها غير موضحة
4- النقطتين الى فى منتصف السفن سيجما هل هى ليدات منفصلة ام ما هى 
و برجاء ترقيم ارجل السفن سيجما لان توصيلات السفن سيجما معتقد
ارجو ان اكون لا اطوال عليكم الاسئلة و ان تساعدونى و جزاكم الله كل خير
و شكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 يوليو 2011)

أخى
رجاء وضع السؤال مرة واحدة و تكراره لا يفيد
المكونات يمكنك السؤال عنها بالتليفون عند النخيلى و رام و مأمون و غيرهم
الترانزيستورات أى رقم موجود يفى بالغرض فليس لها خاصية محددة
عدد الشاشات كما ترى 4 وهى ليست 7 segment و لكنها مجموعة من الليدات مجمعة على شكل سفن سيجمنت
ترقيم الأطراف غير متاح فلما تشترى وحدات تعرف أطرافها سواء من البائع أو من رقمها وهذا الموقع
http://www.alldatasheet.com
اللى فى المنتصف 2 ليد متصلين معا


----------



## اسلام هشام 2 (15 يوليو 2011)

ملعش هاتعب حضرتك معايا 
انا لاقيت الدائرة دى على النت 





و لكن يوجد بها 16 دائرة متكاملة 
فانا اريد دائرة ساعة باستخدام الميكروكنترول قابلة لتعديل فى الوقت فانها سوف تكون اوفر كثير و ادق
فارجو المساعدة و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 يوليو 2011)

اخى
اين الرابط؟؟

الرد الأول لى به عدد من دوائر بالميكرو كونتروللر - تصفح واختار ما تريد


----------



## اسلام هشام 2 (18 يوليو 2011)

انا اخترت الدائرة دى 




انا اريد ان اعرف بعض العناصر 
1- ما عدد شاشات السفن سيجما 3 ام 6 و هل ارقام الارجل صحصيحة
2- ما قيمة المقومات المتصلة بالمتكاملة 7447
ارجو المساعدة و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 يوليو 2011)

هذه الدائرة به ثلاث وحدات مزدوجة أى كل وحدة بها رقمين
أى أرقام تقصد صحيحة؟؟؟
المقاومات 330 أوم


----------



## اسلام هشام 2 (18 يوليو 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أى أرقام تقصد صحيحة؟؟؟
> المقاومات 330 أوم



الارقام الى مكتوبة على ارجل السفن سيجما


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 يوليو 2011)

لا أرى أرقام مكتوبة على السيفين سيجمنت سوى 1،2 بمعنى الجزء الأول و الجزء الثانى!!


----------



## اسلام هشام 2 (19 يوليو 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> لا أرى أرقام مكتوبة على السيفين سيجمنت سوى 1،2 بمعنى الجزء الأول و الجزء الثانى!!



الارقام 1و2 و الحروف a b c d e f g
و لو كانو مش هى دى الارقام فما ترقيم الارجل عند التوصيل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 يوليو 2011)

اخى
كل مكون له رقم و بناء عليه يحدد ارقام الأطراف 
اللى فى الرسم مبين عام دون رقم و بالتالى لا تعرف له أرجل
الأحرف هذه اسم كل سيجمنت وهى قياسية فى كل المبينات لكن رقم الطرف يختلف حسب رقم المبين المستخدم
مثلا الرقم pd21-cado12 ابحث عنه تجد له نفس الأحرف لكن أرقام الأطراف تختلف عن til321a


----------



## اسلام هشام 2 (20 يوليو 2011)

يعنى كل نوع من السفن سيجما له ارقام معية


----------



## اسلام هشام 2 (21 يوليو 2011)

ارجو الرد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 يوليو 2011)

اخى
ردى فى المشاركة السابقة


----------



## اسلام هشام 2 (22 يوليو 2011)

ايوة يعنى كل نوع له ترتيب فى عدد الارجل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 يوليو 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اخى
> كل مكون له رقم و بناء عليه يحدد ارقام الأطراف
> اللى فى الرسم مبين عام دون رقم و بالتالى لا تعرف له أرجل
> الأحرف هذه اسم كل سيجمنت وهى قياسية فى كل المبينات لكن رقم الطرف يختلف حسب رقم المبين المستخدم
> مثلا الرقم pd21-cado12 ابحث عنه تجد له نفس الأحرف لكن أرقام الأطراف تختلف عن til321a





اسلام هشام 2 قال:


> ايوة يعنى كل نوع له ترتيب فى عدد الارجل



الرد أيضا فى المشاركة السابقة


----------



## اسلام هشام 2 (5 أغسطس 2011)

هل يمكن ترككيب شاشات سفن سيجما منفردة لانى لم اجد المزدوجة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 أغسطس 2011)

نعم ممكن


----------



## اسلام هشام 2 (6 أغسطس 2011)

انا اريد اخر سوال 
حضرتك قولك ان المقاومات المتصلة بى المتكاملة 7447( 330 اوم)
و فى موضوع الاستاذ زكى شاكر فى البرنامج التنفيذى على البروتس قيمة المقاومات 10 كيلو 
ما الافضل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 أغسطس 2011)

اخى
لا أعلم الموضوع الذى تتحدث عنه فلم تضع له رابط لكى اراه لكن 7447 يعمل على انواع عديدة من الشاشات منها شاشات ليد LED تسحب 10 مللى أمبير لكل شريحة segment وهى تحتاج مقاومة 330 أوم من تغذية 5 فولت أى نوع شاشات أخرى تحتاج مقاومات مناسبة


----------



## اسلام هشام 2 (14 أغسطس 2011)

هذة هى الدائرة 





و هذا الملف الذى يوجد بة التطبيق على البروتس و ملف الهيكس
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0NRA8P20


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 أغسطس 2011)

اخى
هذا الرسم يعنى ان التيار يخرج من اطراف الميكرو ثم يعود من خلال المبين (الشاشة) إلى 7447 و عليه يجب أن تكون حساسية هذه الشاشات عالية فخرج الميكرو سيكون أقل من 5 فولت مثلا 4.8 فولت ثم الى الشلشة ثم المقاومة ثم خرج 7447 وهو 0.2 فولت
فلو المقاومة 1 كيلو يكون التيار 4.6 - 1.5 (جهد الشاشة) ÷ 1000 = 3.1 مللى أمبير و عليه يجب أن تكون إضاءته كافية بهذا التيار
330 أوم التى وضعتها على أساس تيار الشاشة 10 مللى لكل سيجمنت

طبعا الحل الأمثل أن تشترى الشاشة فإن كانت اضاءتها ضعيفة قلل المقاومة من 1 ك حسب الحاجة


----------

